# Tattoo- Recommendations?



## Jynxgirl

I am planning a trip to thailand and one of the driving forces is I want to get a half sleeve tattoo started and worked on. As its illegal here in UAE, I have to go somewhere to get it done. 

Can anyone recommend a good shop? My tourist plans will more or less be geared around getting the tattoo and not the other way around. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest

Tattoists - good, bad and indifferent - are absolutely everywhere in Thailand. But it's a big place, so where are you heading? That's a fair amount of work, so you'll need a few days in the same place. Had any tattoos before?


----------



## Jynxgirl

I have a large like ten inch by eight inch fairy on my back and a small one on my tummy. So, well aware. I will go where i know there is a good recommended artist. The whole importance of the trip would be for the tat, and sightseeing would be around the tat time. Just a few days trip, maybe four days. I can come back to have more work done/finished up.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Do you want a western tattoo or a Thai tattoo - Thai Tattoos use bamboo spliters to puncture the skin and ink is applied to the skin. Usually single coloured (looks somewhat like prison tattoos in style). I only know Chiang Mai, so passing along friends' recommendations:

Thai: Nom (that's his name - means Milk), Soi 2, Ratchvithi, opposite Jonadda Guest House.

Western: Naga Tattoos, Ugly (that's his name), Loi Ho Road.


----------



## Awkward White Guy

Ugly does good work. I got a tattoo there, and was quite pleased with it.




KhwaamLap said:


> Do you want a western tattoo or a Thai tattoo - Thai Tattoos use bamboo spliters to puncture the skin and ink is applied to the skin. Usually single coloured (looks somewhat like prison tattoos in style). I only know Chiang Mai, so passing along friends' recommendations:
> 
> Thai: Nom (that's his name - means Milk), Soi 2, Ratchvithi, opposite Jonadda Guest House.
> 
> Western: Naga Tattoos, Ugly (that's his name), Loi Ho Road.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Thank you. I am wanting a western tattoo. I will check into. Thanks.


----------

